# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Sticks-snaks για κανάρια κλπ (φτιάξε το μόνος σου)

## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Όσοι φτιάχνουν αυγοψωμο, είναι εύκολο πια να φτιάξουν και λιχουδιές, χωρίς ζάχαρη και συντηρητικά.

Σε ένα ταψάκι ρηχό , βάλτε 1/2 κιλού σπόρους που αγαπούν οι φτερωτοί σας φίλοι.

Κόψτε (ίσια) κλαδάκια ελιάς, η κληματαριάς,η ότι άλλο σας είναι εύκολο σε μήκος λίγο μεγαλύτερο από ένα μεγάλο ποτήρι νερού, και πάχος όσο είναι το μικρο σας δάκτυλο. 

Βάλτε σε ένα μεγάλο ποτήρι νερού μέχρι την μέση, ζυμάρι από το αυγοψωμο που ετοιμάζεστε να ψήσετε.

Αραιώστε με νερό,η γάλα,η ότι άλλο σας προτείνει ο jk την ζύμη, μέχρι να γίνει πολύ πηχτός χυλός.

Αν βουτώντας ένα κλαδάκι μέσα στην ζύμη, αυτή δεν στάζει η τρέχει πολύ, τότε είναι έτοιμη.


Βάζουμε ένα ένα τα κλαδάκια στο ποτήρι με την ζύμη,και μετά στο ταψάκι με τους σπόρους, κουκουλώνοντας όλο το κλαδάκι με σπόρους για να κολλήσουν παντού χωρίς να το πιέσουμε,

το κλαδάκι αυτό είναι έτοιμο για ψήσιμο μαζί με το αγοψωμο,(σε άλλο ταψάκι βέβαια). Μπορείτε να φτιάξετε όσα καταναλώσουν τα πουλιά σας μέχρι την επόμενη φορά που θα φτιάξετε αυγοψωμο.

Αν το πάχος μίγματος και σπόρων δεν μας ικανοποιεί, τότε κάνουμε πιο σφιχτή την ζύμη, προσθέτοντας αλεύρι από νυφάδες βρώμης (μουλτι)

η το περνάμε δεύτερη φορά από την ζύμη,(όπως είναι μαζί με τους σπόρους) αφού ομως πρώτα έχει αφυδατωθεί στον φούρνο για 10-15 λεπτά.

Στο φούρνο καλύτερα να ψηθούν με αέρα ,και θέλουν λιγότερο χρόνο από ότι το αυγοψωμο.

Τέλος αφού ψηθούν, δένουμε ένα πλαστικοποιημένο συρματακι στην άκρη,(όπως τα ασβέστια) και από αυτό το κρεμάμε στο κλουβί, και καλή όρεξη.

*Φυλάσσονται στο ψυγείο και αυτά*.

----------


## jk21

ο χυλος πριν το ψησιμο νομιζω εναι ηδη ετσι οπως τον περιγραφεις .δεν ειναι πολυ σφιχτος 

σε τι θερμοκρασια τα αφυδατωνουμε (με θερμο αερα υποθετω ) και σε τι τα ψηνουμε;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> ο χυλος πριν το ψησιμο νομιζω εναι ηδη ετσι οπως τον περιγραφεις .δεν ειναι πολυ σφιχτος 
> 
> σε τι θερμοκρασια τα αφυδατωνουμε (με θερμο αερα υποθετω ) και σε τι τα ψηνουμε;



Αν κολλάει η ζύμη στο κλαδάκι και δεν τρέχει είναι εντάξει.

Για φούρνο δεν ξέρω, λίγη ώρα πάντως,κανε δοκιμή,
στην παραγωγή τα αφυδάτωνα με μικροκύματα τότε.


Μια λεπτομέρεια είναι, ότι κολλάει καλύτερα σε ξερό κλαδάκι , γιατί απορροφούνται τα υγρά.

Ψήσιμο σε ταψάκι.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Και να προσθέσω,
στο μιγμα σπόρων μπορείτε να προσθέσετε ψιλοκομμένες πιπεριές, μπανάνες, ακτινίδιο, φράουλες κλπ.
η μόνων φρούτα και λαχανικά, χωρίς σπόρους.

----------


## teo24

Τα σπορια δεν χανουν τις ουσιες τους?Και γενικα κανει να ψηθουν?Θα θελα να το δοκιμασω.

----------


## jk21

μιλαμε για σνακ .... αν μιλουσαμε για στανταρ στη διατροφη σαφως και χανει σε σχεση με τους σπορους ! συγκρινε το συγκεκριμενο μονο με το ζαχαρωμελωμενο παστελι

----------

